# Slow crop with gray/ black patch in the crop??



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there, I have 2 cockatiel babies experiencing slow crop. I already add papain tablets into the formula, it did help them drain the crop faster. I allow them to empty the crop every 24 hours. But it takes about 6-8 hours for a full crop to completely empty. What should I do???

Btw I noticed that there are some black/ gray patch inside the crop that appear to be spreading.....I am worried, what can it be???

THNX for reading!!!


----------



## Shadow10 (Apr 3, 2010)

How thick is the formula you are giving them? Are you keeping track of the temperature of the formula?

I'm not sure what may be causing the build up. They're are only on formula right?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A little more info. How old are the babies? How much do they weight? How much per feeding are they being given? What brand of formula? And what are you using for heat?


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have heard stage 1 baby applesauce is good for a slow emptying crop. Maybe try diluting their formula a little more. I'm no expert, just repeating what I have read. Are you keeping them good and warm? Baby cockatiels cannot regulate their own body temperature and if they are cold their metabolism slows down, causing their digestion to slow down as well. Good luck with the little guys and let me know what works just in case I encounter the same problem with my babies!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The posting above is dead on about the heat. it is essentail for tiel babies up til they are fully feathered.

I learned to feed 10% of body weight ONLY per feeding. Another thing I do is add a pinch of garlic powder into the formula on any babies (including day Ones) for the first week of handfeeding.

As to applesauce. it is fine to use if there is not a problem with dehydration. If the babies are dehydrated then applesause will only make the problem worse. I've learned to just never use applesauce with any of my babies.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone!!!

Thank you for the reply~~~~

The chick that is experience slow crop is 1 month old but it only weight 41 grams. It is very stunted but fortunately it is surviving.

I am just a glass aquarium with a reptile heat pad on the bottom of the tank.

I have raise over 10 baby cockatiels with the same brooder before, so the brooder is fine. The temperature is fine. I made sure that I follow the instruction properly on the package for mixing the powder food with water. Right now I am using this brand called "Exact formula" I think it is from Kaytee. There is no Zupreem around my area!!!

I tried many things already....apple cider added into the formula with water, papain tablets, diluted food. etc


I don't think it is yeast infection because I cannot find any rot solid food accumulate the bottom the crop. I cannot observe any white mucus patch in the crop. No white substances around the beak nor in the mouth.

I really dunno what to do next!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I would use the following from my article: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html

1...Make some Homemade Lactated Ringers. This will be used for the water for mixing the formula. 

2...Mix up the Spice Remedy. Add a tiny bit at each feeding

3...Get some plain yogurt. Add a small amount to each feeding.

4...Go to a large Pet store like Petsmart...and see if they have Prozyme. After you mix your formula to normal thickness add a pinch of Prozyme...stir well. It will thin down the formula, do not thicken back up. 

5...Feed the chick 10% of body weight ONLY at each feeding.

The above with help hydrate the chick, help boost the immune system, help with intestinal flora, and aid in nutrient absorption of what is being feed.

The dark spot at the base of the crop may be from the chick resting the crop and in contact with the heating pad below it.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

My chick lays on the heating pad in its brooder... is that bad? There are pine shavings and a cloth cover (that came with the heating pad) between the chick and the actual heating pad.


----------

